# Sick chicken! Please help



## chickslover123 (Oct 26, 2015)

For the past three days or so my chicken has been extremely lethargic and has not been acting like her usual self. Found her in the middle of the yard the other morning after noticing she didn't make it back to the coop the night before. She has not been eating very much but has occasionally eaten the wet bread I have tried to give her. I have tried giving her a mashed up hard boiled egg and she has nibbled at it. Her poop is greenish/white and she is not egg bound. She is about 2 years old. I've posted some pictures depicting her condition. Her mouth sometimes also remains open for a few seconds then she closes it. She doesn't walk for long and when she sits down she appears to lean to one side more than the other.



What is wrong?! Any suggestions/help would be great. I am new to owning chickens and do not want to lose her. Any help would be great! Thank you


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Can you check her crop in the morning and see if it's emptying? Are you sure she's not egg bound? Is the area directly behind her legs underneath big and hard or filled with liquid? How thin is she , can you feel her keel bone? Is it sharp?


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I am SUPER SORRY for the pain that you and your chicken are going through.


I however am no help....


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Inspect her for external parasites, especially around the vent area. She may need to be wormed if you havnt already done so. Valbazen would be best. Egg impactation is a possibility, not much can be done about it if that's what it is.


----------



## chickslover123 (Oct 26, 2015)

Her keel bone is sharp. She is not eating or drinking so I am in the process of deworming her with a syringe. She is also now on an antibiotic (tetracycline) in hopes that one or the other will help. The area underneath her legs is not hard at all. She does not appear to have any external parasites either. 

Attached are some pictures of her. I have cleaner her up since these pictures but just to give you an idea of what she looks like.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Since her keel is sharp and with green stool, she may be too weak to eat or walk. I have one now that did that. She's eating after 2x tube feedings, and I tube water with her medication in it a few times a day. 

Has anyone else done this? Could she have eaten something bad? 

Casportpony has helped me thru quite a few that needed tube feedings until they got their strength back .


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

So many things that it cold be... If she were mine I would start by tubing fluids to her, which I can teach you to do if you can get a 60ml syringe from Tractor Supply, 16" aquarium air line and some Kaytee Exact Baby Bird Food.


----------

